# Solved: iphone5 and applemac



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

New operating system downloaded to iphone5 (iOS 7.0) (automatic download following release of iOS 7) and it seemed to go well.

The should be a radio now in the music app, but radio not there? I am aware that some of the new software will only go onto new iphones so that may be the reason for no radio?

The main issue is when I connect the iphone 5 to Apple mac and open itunes I get the following message:

The iPhone Chriss iPhone cannot be used because it requires iTunes version 11.1 or later. Go to www.itunes.com to download the latest version of iTunes.

I downloaded the most up to date version of itunes on the applemac but still get the message.

The iphone does not show in itunes when connected. I am unable to get music from itunes to the iphone5.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Radio app is only for the USA, are you in USA?

You downloaded it but did you install it? In the iTunes menu item, pick About iTunes, what version is it showing?


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Headrush, I am in UK so no radio - cheers for that, however there is radio on my iTunes on applemac?

You were right about me not installing the latest iTunes having done the download so I've tried to install it but its taking for ever.

I have a message now "Running package scripts" with the progress bar beneath, its about four fifths along, then below that is "install time remaining: About 1 hour and 21 minutes.

I started this about 3 pm this afternoon and it is now 7.40 pm.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The old Radio section in iTunes is different from the new Radio feature. 
Those are just standard streaming radio services that you don't get input on. (other than by maybe web site submissions)

I would suggest making sure iPhone is not connected while updating, and having iTunes closed before starting.
Also, open /Applications/Utilities/Console and select All Messages to look for error message while installer is running and we might see some info that would help.


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Headrush,

The install finished at 10 pm last night and all is well.

Thanks for your help.

Sorry I didn't put this on earlier.

Cheers


----------

